# Littleone
*          ....                     ,        ,         ""        -      ...              ,   ,         ...*


, , ....    ,     ....     ....
              .   ?    .      ?  .      ,   ...      ...

----------

?       !    ,   ,   !    ,    !!!

----------

,    ,     .     -   .     .  ,   ,         ,        .  
   ,          ,    .

----------

,    -   ,     ....    ,     .      ,       ,      ,      ,                ,      ,        ...    ?     ,    ?     ,    ....

----------

, ,   .  ""     .  ,      . ", -      . ,      , ....( ) .       ."

----------

> , ,   .  ""     .  ,      . ", -      . ,      , ....( ) .       ."


  ,         ?   ...  ,         ...         ,  ...      ....

----------


## izum

"".   ,  ,   .

----------

> ,    -   ,     ....    ,     .      ,       ,      ,      ,                ,      ,        ...    ?     ,    ?     ,    ....


  ,     ,  - ?       ,    .     ,       -   ?   . ,   ,      . .        ,    ,         .      ,       ,      ,  .      .  ,     . !           !

----------


## 90

,     .   ,    ,   ,   ,      ,      ,     ,     ,

----------

> "".   ,  ,   .


      ....    ,     ,    ,       ,         ,     ,        ,     ....  ,  ,   ,           ""   ,     ...

----------

